# Gastric cancer



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

My beloved Evoo was diagnosed with gastric cancer nearly a week ago. For a month, since her annual exam + vaccines, she has been having weird symptoms.... seeming very stressed, pacing all night long, irregular BMs (sometimes diarrhea, sometimes just soft, sometimes constipation, sometimes watery scary diarrhea, sometimes w/ blood) fatigue, inability to play fetch for more than 10 minutes two or three times a day (she used to go an hour 2x a day), then, suddenly, loss of appetite and pale gums and occasional non-response to commands (highly unusual for her)..... for the past week, she refuses to poop despite clearly needing to (dilated anus-sorry for visual) until after an hour or more of walking (used to take about 10-15 mins of walking to produce a BM), vomiting.... 

This is all complicated by the fact that she is DA (fearful, we have worked with 2 behaviorists and little has changed) and we live in an apartment complex where meeting other dogs at close range during normal waking hours is inevitable. Prior to the past month, she was on a potty/walk schedule of 4 AM, 5:45 AM, 2 PM, 3:45 PM, 8 PM, and 11:30 PM, which allowed us to avoid other dogs. Now, however, that she is refusing to eliminate (likely due to pain) and is taking >60 minutes of walking to produce a BM, this has all gone to heck and she sees other dogs very very regularly, which of course stresses her out beyond comprehension. Her prognosis is poor and at this point the treatment plan is palliative care only, but I can hardly provide that when, to eliminate as much as she *needs* to, she needs 4+ hours of walking a day and I can't provide that -- I especially can't provide it free of additional stress [other dogs]. Lately, I have been driving her to remote areas to walk and walk and walk and walk as often as I can, but we usually still run into another dog every other day at even the most remote of these areas, even during off times. 

I took the next few days off work and we have an appointment for the vet to come to our home for her final appointment on Wednesday. As I type this she's laying next to me panting, stressed, ears flat back, looking at me like she wants me to help her -- we have walked for 5 hours today and she has produced 4 tiny BMs ranging from normal consistency to virtually water tinged with blood. 

Heartbroken. It's so hard to watch her suffer


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How was diagnosis of cancer made?

Sounds like she may be having vaccine reaction

DA - Ashwagandha
Cancer - Marijuana oil 
Vaccine reaction - Homeopathic vaccine detox
Gastro issues - slippery elm bark...etc. etc.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear your sad news, I will hope for the best with you and your dog. I know this must be very hard for both of you, I feel your pain-


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Your stewardship is the most important and difficult at this point...good for you taking a few days off from work and spending the time with your dear Evoo. 

It sucks, there's no way around it.....so do it with your head held high...between the tears.

My thoughts are with you.


SuperG


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry you're going thru this. I'm glad too you are able to take off to spend time with her. You might consider helping her with bm, I did this with clipper as he couldn't stand or squat long enough. I found this on handicapped pets web site on their community pages with help and advice. You can click on my name and look at thread I started " I found a way". It gave him much comfort and would help you avoid some of the stressful walks. Peace to you and your girl.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Evoo knows you love her and that you are there for her. As heartbreaking it is, you are giving her a the greatest gift, selfless love. You are giving her freedom from her pain. Take solace in knowing Evoo will always be with you! Prayers of strength to you both.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> How was diagnosis of cancer made?
> 
> Sounds like she may be having vaccine reaction
> 
> ...


I thought that at first as well and wish I hadn't been so convinced of it - could've tested weeks before we actually did. Diagnosed by endoscopy + confirmed by biopsy 



K9POPPY said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news, I will hope for the best with you and your dog. I know this must be very hard for both of you, I feel your pain-


Thank you, it's comforting to know others are thinking of her as well. The only people I've been able to tell are my boss (to get the time off - bless her heart) and my dad. Just can't muster the emotional fortitude to discuss it with anyone else, feel like I'm in shock almost



SuperG said:


> Your stewardship is the most important and difficult at this point...good for you taking a few days off from work and spending the time with your dear Evoo.
> 
> It sucks, there's no way around it.....so do it with your head held high...between the tears.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much SuperG... can't believe how soon Wednesday will be here. I just want to lay awake with her for the next 48 hours, don't want to lose another second 



readaboutdogs said:


> So sorry you're going thru this. I'm glad too you are able to take off to spend time with her. You might consider helping her with bm, I did this with clipper as he couldn't stand or squat long enough. I found this on handicapped pets web site on their community pages with help and advice. You can click on my name and look at thread I started " I found a way". It gave him much comfort and would help you avoid some of the stressful walks. Peace to you and your girl.


Link for anyone else who may want to read: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/286626-we-found-way.html THANK YOU. I will definitely try this, probably the q-tip since the ice would be too difficult to do outdoors - I don't mind if she goes inside, but she (she's a rescue and was adopted at 4 or 5 years of age) would sooner die. She's had exactly two accidents in the 14 mos she's been with us, and for the first 4 days she had undiagnosed EPI  and had tapeworms at one point. So I'd just rather not stress her by making her go inside - we've never reacted badly (just ignored it the 2x it happened) but she cowered and ran and hid both times. 

This sucks so much more than I could have ever imagined.... never had to make the decision before. Every other animal I've ever owned has passed away in its sleep of old age


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been off work since Friday and converted one of our sofas into Dog Paradise  There is a ramp so she can get up and down when her hips are sore, nice soft blanket, supposedly the couch material is now water- and stain-proofed... she has been enjoying this new corner of her kingdom -- check out this picture I caught of her mid-stretch. I love pics like these that capture her goofy personality... this one will be framed for sure


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

If not framed in a conventional method...it will be framed in your mind forever...

Such a nice person to cater to your loyal Evoo...it makes more of a difference than you might imagine..It might be hard to imagine....but your actions, the love and care that has been there all along...even in the hardest of times, will make for two winners at the end of the day.

Hang in there and cherish every minute, 


SuperG


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It is very obvious that you love your dog....and I am sure your pup knows it too. Your situation is so very hard to be in. I had to make the decision for one of my dogs several years ago. Never had to before, like your experience, mine all passed on their own until then. It was so very very difficult but it is also hard to watch them suffer. 

Love your picture....


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> How was diagnosis of cancer made?
> 
> Sounds like she may be having vaccine reaction
> 
> ...





lovemygirl said:


> I thought that at first as well and wish I hadn't been so convinced of it - could've tested weeks before we actually did. Diagnosed by endoscopy + confirmed by biopsy


 
Where is the cancer?

Chemopreventive effect of the non-psychotro... [J Mol Med (Berl). 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

*Abstract*

Colon cancer affects millions of individuals in Western countries. Cannabidiol, a safe and non-psychotropic ingredient of Cannabis sativa, exerts pharmacological actions (antioxidant and intestinal antinflammatory) and mechanisms (inhibition of endocannabinoid enzymatic degradation) potentially beneficial for colon carcinogenesis. Thus, we investigated its possible chemopreventive effect in the model of colon cancer induced by azoxymethane (AOM) in mice. AOM treatment was associated with aberrant crypt foci (ACF, preneoplastic lesions), polyps, and tumour formation, up-regulation of phospho-Akt, iNOS and COX-2 and down-regulation of caspase-3. Cannabidiol-reduced ACF, polyps and tumours and counteracted AOM-induced phospho-Akt and caspase-3 changes. In colorectal carcinoma cell lines, cannabidiol protected DNA from oxidative damage, increased endocannabinoid levels and reduced cell proliferation in a CB(1)-, TRPV1- and PPARγ-antagonists sensitive manner. It is concluded that cannabidiol exerts chemopreventive effect in vivo and reduces cell proliferation through multiple mechanisms.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes the pics of them showing the personality their loved ones only get to see are the best! I agree with SuperG, all the special things you do with her and for her will make a difference for you!


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry that you're going through this. You are doing the most selfless thing you can do for your baby - letting her go peacefully until you meet again at the Bridge.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Super quickly while I have a second -- tried the Q-tip trick at 4 AM and today on our long easy walk -- did not work at 4 AM (she just walked around with her back arched for the rest of the walk) and took 45 mins to produce a BM on our big easy walk. She didn't eat a single bite before the big long walk (despite being offered beef, chicken, & cheese - her 3 favorite foods and she hardly ever gets beef or cheese), figured maybe it was b/c she had to poo, but I finally got her to poop at 11 and she's still not eating...she licked a couple of pieces of beef....

I know there are a bunch of replies here and I have read and appreciate them all! But I've got to call the vet and maybe run an errand while she naps and then I'm sure I'll be heading out with her again


----------

